# Toronto Bike Show



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Went to the bike show last week, here are some pics.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Why isn't your girlfriend in any of the pics ?













:bigpimp::rofl:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Just Bryce said:


> Why isn't your girlfriend in any of the pics ?
> 
> :bigpimp::rofl:


:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

SportBikeGirl said:


> Went to the bike show last week, here are some pics.


Love the look of this bike ^^^^^

Great pics...hope you two had fun. :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

great pics! :thumbup:


----------



## rifat1100 (Jun 4, 2010)

the first blue one is absolutely mind blowing


----------

